# EPLAN P8 Kapazitäten frei



## P8-ECE (3 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin freiberuflicher Elektrotechniker und EPLAN P8 Certified Engineer. 
Durch die aktuelle allgemeine Zurückhaltung habe ich leider wieder EPLAN Kapazitäten frei . Ich besitze eine eigene EPLAN ( 5 und P8 ) Professional Lizenz mit Wartungsvertrag und habe mich die letzten Jahre vorwiegend auf die Elektrokonstruktion und Hilfestellung mit Eplan konzentriert. Ich bin aber auch offen für neues.
Egal ob Projektunterstützung, Projektübernahme, Erstellung von Makroprojekten mit Varianten und Wertesätzen, interne Schulungen oder Betreuung bei der Umstellung auf P8. 

Einfach melden, ich freue mich über jede Anfrage. 
Auch kleine Projekte fürs Wochenende wären toll, jetzt wirds ja wieder kühler draußen, da kann man wieder mehr arbeiten .

Meine Heimat ist der westliche Bodensee (Nähe von Überlingen), ich bin mit meinem Wohnmobil aber sehr flexibel und auch gerne unterwegs.
Mein Stundensatz von € 53.- ist zur Zeit verhandelbar :-D.

Ich freue mich auf alle Email Anfragen an: info@p8-ece.de 
oder am Handy unter: +49 (0) 1520 1914 016
( Weitere Infos auch unter www.eplan-ece.de )


----------

